
Do Lawyers Make Better CEOs Than MBAs? - devy
https://hbr.org/2017/08/do-lawyers-make-better-ceos-than-mbas
======
Multicomp
What was it they said about article names that have click-baity names that end
in a question mark? Something about "the answer is no, don't click the link."

By the by these are pretty much Disney-villain level options here, either an
evil litigator who sues for everything or a man who does nothing but raise
cash for the purpose of raising more cash.

------
bediger4000
Because of course we can only choose between a rule-bound shyster and a
parasitic financier. Sad state of society when those are the two most common
choices. Either guide the corporation through the twisty maze of litigating
your way to the top, or financialize everything.

